# Bullsnake yawning



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Today I had some lucky shots.
My big Bull started yawning when I had my cam in my hands


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Awsome pics man


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thnx man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very good timing! And nice shots!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

thanks









they're not premium quality....just some snaps :







:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome shots! He looks huge!


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet







Love the second shot!


----------

